#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-27
<ubuntunoob> hello everyone
<ubuntunoob> is posible to instal the lates gnome shell on this distro?
<ubuntunoob> anyone?
<ubuntunoob> hello
<tommie-lie> use the gnome3 ppa
<tommie-lie> it's on 3.8
<ubuntunoob> tankyou
<darkxst> jbicha, have you tried gnome-shell 3.6 on saucy since gtk landed?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes this weekend
<jbicha> it's very broken, right?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes very broken
<jbicha> I guess bug 1184132 is one factor but I couldn't click or enter text in gdm
<ubot5> bug 1184132 in Gnome Virtual Terminal Emulator "Version 1:0.34.5-1ubuntu1 breaks GDM" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184132
<jbicha> and even using lightdm, gnome-shell was so slow as to be nearly useless so I've just been using Unity on LightDM the past 2 days
<darkxst> jbicha, that is because its getting stuck trying to read the mouse pointer position ;(
<jbicha> I guess we never tested gnome-shell 3.6 with gtk 3.8; it was just gnome-shell 3.8 with gtk 3.6 that was tested
<jbicha> no, not that either
<jbicha> did you have a fix in mind or were you just going to wait for gnome-shell 3.8?
<jbicha> I guess we're blocked on gsettings-desktop-schemas and gnome-desktop3
<darkxst> yeh, probably not worth fixing really, so best to get 3.8 in
<jbicha> I'll look at the schemas, but I'm hesitant about gnome-desktop3 because of gnome-settings-daemon like I mentioned in the 3.8 blueprint
<darkxst> right, g-c-c is probably affected as well
<darkxst> actually not, that was 3.9 I was thinking of for g-c-c
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696035
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696035 in general "clutter 1.14 hangs gnome-shell 3.6.x from starting up" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> ok I have a branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/saucy/gsettings-desktop-schemas/update-to-3-8/ but let's wait for gnome-desktop3 first to avoid http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=701619
<ubot5> Debian bug 701619 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "gsettings-desktop-schemas: Updating gnome-themes-standard to 3.7.90 broke switching windows in gnome-shell 3.6" [Normal,Fixed]
<IdleOne> Could someone tell me what I use to install nvidia drivers? I was expecting to find something like jockey-gtk
<darkxst> IdleOne, it was moved into "software and updates"
<IdleOne> ah, thank you
<IdleOne> just installed after having been using kubuntu for the past 1.5 years.
<IdleOne> like the look so far :)
<meet_> will 13.10 include gnome 3.8 by default?
<darkxst> meet_, yes
<meet_> darkxst: is 3.8 as stable as 3.6? should I upgrade?
<darkxst> 3.8 is not in 13.10 yet, but you can get it from gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> it is atleast as stable as 3.6
<DarkEra> expect the nm-applet to crash after loading of the desktop. Doesn't happen always though
<meet_> thanks..
<darkxst> DarkEra, you are using unity?
<meet_> no..gnome3.6
<DarkEra> darkxst, i use ubuntu gnome 13.04 with the gnome ppa added, so upgraded to 3.8
<DarkEra> used*
<darkxst> DarkEra, but gnome-shell doesnt use nm-applet
<meet_> btw the last time I tried gnome 3.8 it did not have clocks in it. Has clocks been removed?
<darkxst> gnome-clocks is on the ppa
<darkxst> but you probably need to install it
<DarkEra> it doesn't? Must be something else then what's network related
<darkxst> DarkEra, it talks directly to network manager, (i.e. doesnt use the applet)
<DarkEra> i can't fully understand though why Unity is installed too on a gnome 3 environment, is that about to change in the future?
<darkxst> Unity, is not installed when you install with ubuntu GNOME images
<DarkEra> well, why is unity in the session menu then
<darkxst> you installed it?
<DarkEra> no
<darkxst> or you started with a normal ubuntu install?
<darkxst> or something else you installed pulled it in, but its definately not there on a clean UG install
<DarkEra> nope, installed from a UG 13.04 iso
<DarkEra> it came later on with updates
<DarkEra> also in 13.10 unity is pulled in when installing gnome from a minimal installation
<darkxst> I have not seen that, I am on 13.10
<DarkEra> i saw it being pulled in in both cases
<darkxst> DarkEra, file a bug
<DarkEra> i cant' start 13.10 though
<darkxst> 13.10 is a little broken this week, will only work with gnome3 ppa installed
<darkxst> the new gtk is in, but that breaks the 3.6 shell
<darkxst> DarkEra, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+filebug
<DarkEra> darkxst, sorry, something went wrong here so i disconnected. But yeah we know it's still broken. Hope it's getting fixed soon though :)
<DarkEra> darkxst, by the way, if it shouldn't be the case then i ask myself why i was told this was normal that unity got pulled in a few weeks ago
<DarkEra> going to file a bug anyway when i have the time
<darkxst> well it shouldn't!
<DarkEra> i fired up a session from usb stick with 13.04 at the moment and you are right, there's no Unity session on it.
<meet_> I upgrade to 3.8 using gnome3 ppa.. but I am not getting all the gnome3.8 features.. like no settings for notification or search .. do I have to add anything more?
<phlo> hello
<phlo> I got an error once in a while when my screen is locked that I can't unlock, it always show authentication failed, even I am not able to type any password. Does anyone has and idea, why?
<erbo> phlo: nope, but it happened to me once last week
<phlo> google does also not show something usefull :-(
<matanya> hello there! thanks for ubuntu-gnome
<matanya> darkxst: congrtz
<matanya> jbicha: thanks for your work
<FrozenFire> Anyone else encounter the issue of Ubuntu Software Center glitching out on .deb files? When I open a .deb, USC opens, loads the package, then closes.
<FrozenFire> The second load, it loads fine
<FrozenFire> But first load of any .deb, it closes.
<FrozenFire> I'll see about loading it in the terminal to see if there's an error, but wondered if anyone was aware of this being an issue
<vooze> After installing 13.04 fine and upgrading to gtk/gnome 3.8 with gnome3 ppa, I some how can't change the mutter theme (gtk is fine) I have tried 3 themes, so its not the themes fault. What could I have done wrong?
<matanya> darkxst: are you around?
<darkxst> matanya, hi
<matanya> hi darkxst
<matanya> just wanted to thank you for your work and wish you luck in your new position
<matanya> + rant on some bugs, if you are in the mood :)
<darkxst> thanks ;)
<darkxst> sure, fire away
<matanya> darkxst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1096901
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096901 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "No Keyboard Layout Indicator in GNOME 3.6.2, Ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matanya> from a survey i did, it is one of the most annoying ones upon multilingual  users
<matanya> + i understand it is caused by an old ibus shipped with ubuntu, is that correct?
<darkxst> matanya, yes, its also one of the most annoying from our side too, very tricky to fix
<darkxst> yes due to old ibus
<matanya> i was afraid you would say that
<matanya> what ibus version is needed?
<darkxst> it should be fixed in 13.10 though
<matanya> it is around since 12.10, iirc
<darkxst> 1.5.x
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-28
<jbicha> darkxst: so you've tested gnome-desktop3 with g-c-c/g-s-d 3.6?
<darkxst> yes, but only under unity
<darkxst> those api changes were for 3.9 btw
<jbicha> ok I'll go ahead and upload gnome-desktop3 then
<darkxst> thanks
<jbicha> do you know whether we want 02_refuse_to_break_GL_compositors.patch ?
<darkxst> jbicha, I assumed it had been fixed in unity, but not sure
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> hi
<ricotz> darkxst, please don't bump the revision of backports you are uploading
<ricotz> e.g gnome-system-monitor - 3.8.2.1-2~raring1 > *3.8.2.1-1~raring1*
<darkxst> yeh I just realise that warning about being an earlier version doesnt matter
<ricotz> the version shouldnt be higher than the current saucy version
<ricotz> so just ignore that waring ;)
<ricotz> *warning
<darkxst> yes I am now
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> darkxst: why does your nautilus branch depend on dh-migrations?
<jbicha> oh I figured it out, thanks
<Windywoo> Hello
<Windywoo> Does anyone have a simple way to install an Ambiance theme in Gnome Ubuntu?
<jbicha> darkxst: look at 3.7.92-1 from http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs/main/m/mutter/experimental_changelog
<jbicha> specifically 02-dont-select-for-XI2-events.patch, do you think that might be related to bug 1163886 ?
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<darkxst> jbicha, I don't think so
<darkxst> the XI bug fails with BadImplementation, or BadAccess
<darkxst> and its fixed anyway http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=314776eb369ca2e438907795
<jbicha> ok, I don't understand X bugs
<jbicha> I filed bug 1185150 too
<ubot5> bug 1185150 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash when running Software Center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185150
<darkxst> jbicha, the BadXXX errors are just a translation of the X error codes
<darkxst> jbicha, X 1.14 just landed, can you reproduce with that?
<darkxst> (on x-staging)
<darkxst> jbicha, I just reproduced the s-c crash on raring, seems to be crashing loading webkit frames (doesnt take down X here though)
<darkxst> and of course can't reproduce now that I am trying to get a backtrace ;(
<darkxst> jbicha, but cannot reproduce on saucy/nvidia box, so either its fixed in X 1.14(.1) or its intel specific
<darkxst> oh my laptop is on 14.1 also, guess its intel specific then
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-29
<darkxst> jbicha, although maybe they are two different crashes ;(
<Guest16452> hello
<meet> i installed the gnome 3.8 on ubuntu gnome 13.04 but I am not getting all the options. Like there is no settings for privacy or notification,etc. What could  be wrong?
<mgedmin> meet, only a subset of gnome 3.8 is in ubuntu 13.04; more of it is in the gnome3 PPA, and the remaining bits are in the staging PPA
<mgedmin> (but the bits in staging PPA have problems, so beware)
<meet> mgedmin: I added the gnome3 ppa infact and did dist-upgrade. Anyway, when will the whole thing be available then?
<mgedmin> I don't know
<mgedmin> I wouldn't hold my breath
<a1l3erto> hello everyone
<a1l3erto> i have a question
<a1l3erto> i just installed ubuntu-gnome, and dual-boot with kubuntu
<a1l3erto> the problem is, when the kernel is updated on ubuntu-gnome, the grub entries update and no problem, but if the kernel of the other system installed (kubuntu) updates, then the new kernel's entry will not appear...
<a1l3erto> If I update the grub from kubuntu, the grub menu wont update itself, but if i update it from the ubuntu-gnome system, then everything works...
<mgedmin> yes
<a1l3erto> and the same happens on my other computer where i have debian and trisquel. Grub will only update properly if i update it from the last system i installed (debian)...
<a1l3erto> oh do you mgedmin?
<mgedmin> I don't dualboot between two linuxes
<mgedmin> but if I did, I'd get them to use separate bootloaders
<mgedmin> one of them installed into the linux partition rather than the MBR
<mgedmin> and each configured with a boot menu option to chain-load the other grub
<a1l3erto> oh ok,
<a1l3erto> do you mean it is not a good idea to have two linux systems or just that you only have one installed?
<mgedmin> I don't see the point of having two
<a1l3erto> ok
<mgedmin> (or, rather, I use virtual machines for the purpose of playing with different distros)
<a1l3erto> just wanted to try them... yep, now i realize that.... im quite an enthusiastic newbie
<a1l3erto> and didnt think before doing it...:)
<a1l3erto> so, what can i do to fix this mess..? any easy idea?
<a1l3erto> or not so easy?
<a1l3erto> is it possible to 'uninstall' one of them?
<IdleOne> depends, how did you install kubuntu?
<a1l3erto> i installed it the first one, on the whole hardisk
<IdleOne> ok, and ubuntu-gnome is on a separate disk?
<a1l3erto> and home on a different partition
<a1l3erto> no, on a separate partition
<IdleOne> they share /home?
<a1l3erto> noç
<a1l3erto> no
<a1l3erto> ubuntu-gnome has its home on same partition
<IdleOne> so, you only have 1 hard disk?
<a1l3erto> i thought it wouldnt be a good idea to share /home, is it?
<a1l3erto> yes..
<a1l3erto> only 1
<IdleOne> alright, first thing is backups. make sure you have backups of your data (stuff you do not want to lose)
<a1l3erto> ok
<IdleOne> you have kubuntu on the first partition and gnome on the second?
<a1l3erto> yes
<a1l3erto> well, home on the second, gnome on the third
<IdleOne> This will make it a little more dangerous. You can format the kubuntu partition, then you could move the gnome partition over to the first partition...I would personally make my backups, reinstall ubuntu gnome on the first partiton (don't format the partition with your /home)
<IdleOne> after all that is done and you know it is working, then format the third partition with the old gnome install.
<IdleOne> others might have better attack plans.
<a1l3erto> that looks good, the only problem is I would like to keep kubuntu. This is a new laptop which, i dont know why, works better with ubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> you could try os-prober when booted to kubuntu. sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober
<a1l3erto> it runs faster and it recognises the screen brightness control... while 13.04 doesnt, dont know why by the way...
<IdleOne> os-prober will look for other install OS'es and update grub
<a1l3erto> ok, thanks a lot
<IdleOne> os-prober is pretty awesome if you ask me. I have two hard drives one with ubuntu and the second hard drive has windows 7. the ubuntu hard drive is first and os-prober was the only thing that helped me to see and add windows to grub
<a1l3erto> nice, i will try it and tell you back
<IdleOne> good luck :)
<a1l3erto> by the way, is trying to restore the grub a bit dangerous?
<a1l3erto> i mean re-install it
<IdleOne> it can be if you do it wrong, you could end up with a non booting system
<IdleOne> Did I just make a giant mistake by doing a do-release-upgrade -d ?
<lirex> Hello,  lightdm in Ubuntu has the opportunity to start a guest session. How can you build this in GDM?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm assuming that U-Gnome makes fixes and updates to Gnome 3.6, yes? If so, does that increase the likelihood of 3.6 ever coming to the 12.04 repos?
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, its simply not possible to get 3.6 into 12.04
<ikus060> Hello, I was about to install ubuntu-gnome and I'm wondering whats is the procedure to create a bootable usb-stick
<ikus060> is it the same as debian, i.e. cp file.ico /dev/sdb
<ikus060> ?
<FrozenFire> Hrmm, that's annoying. When I click to unmount a network resource in Nautilus, in the left panel, it unmounts it, but then tries to navigate there.
<FrozenFire> Had to right click the unmount symbol to trigger it, but not trigger the navigation
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-30
<bennypr0fane> darkxst why is it not possible?
<darkxst> requires many updated libraries
<bennypr0fane> and those can't be updated in 12.04?
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, nope, no chance
<FrozenFire> Anyone know why GEdit would be lacking a preferences dialogue?
<FrozenFire> Initially I thought it was just moved into other aspects of the UI, like the status bar, but there's stuff that was in there that's not present elsewhere
<FrozenFire> Like the plugins configuration
<jbicha> FrozenFire: in the top bar of your screen, click gedit
<FrozenFire> Ah. There it is
<FrozenFire> Thanks
<FrozenFire> That was confusing as hell. :P
 * FrozenFire mutters something about OS X
<FrozenFire> :P
<camelinahat> Hrmm... weird I see to have a rogue x-chat going somewhere.
<camelinahat> There we go :S
<lucasart> I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 13.04, and it cannot resume from suspend. Is this a known bug?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-31
<darkxst> jbicha, g-c-c with packagekit integration for installing language packs in on my logind ppa now if you want to test it ;)
<lirex> Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand erklären ,wie man die Gastsitzung (lightdm) in Ubuntu-Gnome (gdm) einbauen kann?
<lirex> Hello, can someone please tell me how to install the guest session (lightdm) in Ubuntu Gnome (gdm)?
<darkxst> lirex, that is not supported in gdm
<lirex> But I know you can install it possibly?
<darkxst> lirex, best you could do would be to make a guest account with no password or something, there is no way to get a guest session like what exists in lightdm
<lirex> but this would not erase ALL data when the guest logs off. Especially this is important because it should be a public PC. You could just install lightdm instead of GDM in order to have this feature or lack there more
<darkxst> sure you can install lightdm
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :)
<ricotz> darkxst, what is the deal with ubuntu_fix_pc_plugindir.patch in network-manager?
<ricotz> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138796309/network-manager_0.9.8.0-0ubuntu7%2Blogind~raring2_0.9.8.0-0ubuntu7%2Blogind~raring3.diff.gz
<darkxst> ricotz, it was to fix vpn plugins, however turned out it was incomplete
<ricotz> darkxst, i will drop it then while copying the saucy package
<ricotz> this isnt even upstream
<darkxst> ricotz, make sure you test vpn plugins in g-c-c 3.6
<ricotz> darkxst, why g-c-c 3.6?
<darkxst> because that is in saucy still
<darkxst> or are you copying saucy package to ppa?
<ricotz> darkxst, i am copying the saucy nm package to the raring staging ppa
<ricotz> so there is no need to test 3.6 things
<darkxst> right, so vpn plugins will break again without that patch
<ricotz> if g-c-c 3.6 is broken in saucy then this is another thing
<ricotz> darkxst, that is why i asked you as i understood this patch didnt work anyway
<ricotz> darkxst, is the vpn plugin installed in the wrong place?
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh, its somewhat inconsistent, fallout from these patches https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/985788
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 985788 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu Precise) "Can’t connect to VPN from GNOME Shell" [Low,Triaged]
<darkxst> external plugins all install to /usr/lib/NetworkManager,but
<darkxst> the .pc file points to /usr/lib/x86*/NetworkManager
<darkxst> (for plugin location)
<ricotz> ah ok, a multiarch mix up
<ricotz> darkxst, did you make cyphermox aware of that?
<ricotz> since this is needed in saucy too then
<darkxst> no I havent
<ricotz> darkxst, backporting the corresponding 0.9.8 versions of "network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-openconnect, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-pptp" is useful anyway too
<darkxst> that won't help too much, unless the patches for 985788 have been dropped
<ricotz> darkxst, did you confirm that this problem appears again in saucy?
<darkxst> it will with g-c-c 3.8, havent checked 3.6
<ricotz> darkxst, i've restored it
<jbicha> ricotz: mozjs17 is still waiting in the new queue and I'll be uploading gnome-shell 3.8 to saucy later today
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, nice, please make sure to use the debian package layout for mutter
<jbicha> I'm not sure that it's worth trying to keep the GNOME3 PPAs having a newer version of gjs and gnome-shell just for mozjs17
<ricotz> e.g. libmutter0b
<jbicha> yes I'm doing that
<ricotz> good
<ricotz> how do mean newer versions?
<jbicha> I think you'll want to have a newer version of gjs than 1.36.1-1 in your PPA then for mozjs17
<jbicha> gnome-shell 3.8 and gjs in saucy can't depend on mozjs17 yet
<ricotz> ah ok
<jbicha> some people are trying to run Saucy + the GNOME3 PPAs for Raring but it will break if anyone uploads a newer version to saucy anyway
<ricotz> my ppa is already at 1.37 and i will keep an eye on things breaking
<jbicha> oh never mind, I didn't see gjs when I looked there earlier
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks for the heads up
<ricotz> and the raring gjs package in gnome3 should overrule it too
<ricotz> gjs - 1.36.1+js17-0ubuntu1~raring0
<ricotz> jbicha, btw cogl can be synced
<jbicha> ricotz: unfortunately not by me as cogl isn't in the desktop set these days
<ricotz> but it might create trouble for arm if somethings links against the gles2 library
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, do you know if there is going to be a mozjs 17.0.6 release?
<ricotz> darkxst, i checked and there are some changes, not sure if they are relevant though
<jbicha> hmm I guess I'll need to upload a newer gnome-shell version than saucy after all
<ricotz> jbicha, this might be something which should go into raring https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/3234428/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> ricotz: you're welcome to try for an SRU
<asdf__> halo
<asdf__> so how's this work..is there a forum or somthn for troubleshooting question?
<tommie-lie> you can probably get some support from the general forums at ubuntuforums.org
<tommie-lie> other than that: ask and see if someone answers, idle around in IRC, don't expect someone with the right answer within the next few minutes
<asdf__> i just install ubuntu gnome, after migrate to debian since unity is official in ubuntu. first impresion is, why the icons in "show application" are freakishly big?
<asdf__> is it by design or will it be fix? or is it because i use small monitor?
<tommie-lie> what do you mean by freakishly big? I would estimate them to be roughly 64x64 pixels, this is normal
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-01
<asdf__> My bad, I though my screen is already 1024x768 setting. Already change the resolution. Its only two row icon  in 800x600 resolution, so it's scare me if it's by default, you know, kind useless big tile of metro thing.
<tommie-lie> I have 1600x900 and 4.5 rows (the fifth row fades away) in the application overview
<tommie-lie> and tbh, I can't imagine it would be better if the icons were smaller. All those icons on the screen just make it impossible to find anything specific
<asdf__> Now it's four row of icon in 1024x768. Still browsing, how to make it more smaller for small screen resolution. Something like "configuration editor" for new gnome version,
<tommie-lie> but then again, I don't use the app overview, anyway, for that exact reason: it takes forever to start anything
<tommie-lie> there's dconf-editor that configures the gsettings backend that is now used (instead of gconf in 2.x), but I don't know if there's a key for the icon size
<tommie-lie> lemme look at the source
<tommie-lie> asdf__: that seems to be a theme setting
<tommie-lie> asdf__: theming is done in CSS in gnome shell, the class is icon-grid, the attribute is -shell-grid-horizontal-item-size and the same for vertical
<tommie-lie> asdf__: you can have a look at /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css starting from line 750 and play around a bit, if you want
<tommie-lie> maybe setting icon-size on icon-grid class is enough to fix that
<asdf__> wow, thanks. i'll try to configure it. i think the goal of gnome user is the same, bring back gnome main menu and gnome menu bar
<tommie-lie> come again? what is gnome user?
<asdf__> user that prefer gnome
<darkxst> asdf__, they are in the new gnome classic session
<asdf__> it exist? from login page?
<tommie-lie> you mean the goal of gnome users (in general) is to bring back old gnome features? I must disagree, it's not my goal, I like Gnome 3 a lot better than Gnome 2, and I already liked that a lot better than any other environment I have used
<darkxst> asdf__, install gnome-shell-extensions and then it will be available at login
<asdf__> yeah, perhaps i'm must be conservative type. but as usual, linux always have flavor for everybody. thanks i'll get back to login page, to check the clasic one
<ronj> Hi, since today's update I can no longer use https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ website from Firefox, it tells me "You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information." , and indeed if I go to Tools > Addons > Plugins, the Shell plugin is not here. Feel free to ask for more tests.
<ronj> well it's more than that
<ronj> GDM seems to have been removed, and I can no longer select Shell from the login manager
<ronj> currently I'm in Unity
<ronj> oh yeah indeed shell was removed: http://pastebin.com/yZ7kRnBk
<ronj> some wicked dependency, I guess :-/
<ronj> sad
<ronj> and if I try to re-install the removed package, here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/ekXkTidN
<ronj> going to sleep, requests for test welcome, I'll have a look tomorrow
<ronj> cheers
<Ponch0> morning-afternoon-evening..
<Ponch0> I'm having issues after tonights upgrade, I did a partial like it recommended and i'm now logging in AS "gnome display manager"
<Ponch0> I hit ctrl alt del, after 60 seconds logs me out and i'm able to log in with my keyboard because at login my mouse doesn't work.
<Ponch0> Annnd. I have ubuntu unity or whatever they call it, WTH!!!
<Ponch0> I'm having issues minimizing windows in unity 13.04, It just freezes. Does anyone know what may be causing the issue?
<ronj> Ponch0, same thing here
<ronj> GDM seems to have been removed, and I can no longer select Shell from the login manager, currently I'm in Unity and shell was removed: http://pastebin.com/yZ7kRnBk -  some wicked dependency, I guess :-/ and if I try to re-install the removed package, here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/ekXkTidN
<Ponch0> ronj: Hey bud, I don't have as many missing as you but seems similar http://pastebin.com/wuMCjf00
<Ponch0> ronj: Here is for dist-upgrade, http://pastebin.com/DbvDZ1z5
<Ponch0> ronj: For me GDM wasn't removed, rather when I restarted computer I was "Logged in AS "Gnome Display Manager", and my mouse didn't work.
<Ponch0> I was able to fix my login screen by installing lightdm and removing GDM.
<Ponch0> Unfortunately, I'm stuck using Unity for now.
<ronj> yup, same here
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, i hope you realize you are doing some bold moves with copying packages from staging
<ricotz> make sure *not* to delete "gtksourceview3 - 3.7.90-0ubuntu1~raring2"
<ricotz> and pango, harfbuzz, plymouth should be moved too since they are already deps due the pango packaging changes
<ronj> Hi I just saw an update to gnome-shell-common, does it solve yesterday's broken upgrade for you? For me it doesn't.
<ricotz> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1186506
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186506 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 PPA] GNOME Shell 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1 not installable" [Undecided,In progress]
<ronj> same here, Shell and many other packages have been removed. apt logs: http://pastebin.com/yZ7kRnBk , and if I try to re-install the removed package, here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/ekXkTidN
<ricotz> ronj, we are aware of it, thanks
<ronj> ricotz, cool :) , is there anything we can help on?
<ricotz> it is fine, i am just waiting for jbicha to confirm
<ronj> ok
<ronj> what was the cause of that? core ubuntu package updates changing dependencies that became unmet? are the maintainers aware of what that means to ubuntu-gnome users? deinstalling ubuntu-gnome-desktop is a pretty big deal, isn't it?
<ronj> I mean, e.g. my mom would be pretty lost if that happened
<ricotz> ronj, it is caused by copying binary packages from the staging ppa
<ricotz> which were built under slightly different conditions
<ronj> ok thx for the info, good luck for the fix
<jbicha> ricotz: can you go ahead and copy the extra packages to the gnome3 ppa then?
<jbicha> I had already rebuilt gnome-shell & totem
<ricotz> jbicha, will do -- please build the packaging in the appropriate gnome3 ppa rather than copying them from yours to have the dbgsym packages built
<ricotz> jbicha, please push a bumped gnome-shell to staging too to overrule it again
<jbicha> hmm? dbgsym packages? I build in a different PPA because i386 and amd64 don't always finish building at the same time
<ricotz> jbicha, make sure to remember the gtksourceview note when cleaning things up at some point
<jbicha> what note?
<ricotz> jbicha, the gnome3 ppas building dbgsym package in addition and using urgency medium is fine imo for this case
<ricotz> <ricotz> make sure *not* to delete "gtksourceview3 - 3.7.90-0ubuntu1~raring2"
<ricotz> you copied the soname bumped version and this still present package makes it possible to install it
<jbicha> is the gnome3 ppa special with dbgsym packages?
<ricotz> jbicha, yes i think cjwatson enabled them on darkxst's request
<jbicha> ok cool I didn't know that
<jbicha> I'm thinking we need a third PPA so that we can build and test packages before pushing to the gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> hmm, maybe
<ricotz> jbicha, is harfbuzz 0.9.18 needed for webkit2?
<ricotz> or is it just a debian bump for transitioning for libharfbuzz0a
<jbicha> ricotz: just a debian bump
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> maybe lower it and push it to staging for raring?
<ricotz> although i guess we want the newer harfbuzz anyway too
<jbicha> yes you're welcome to give it a try, last time webkit took half a dozen tries or so to build on the i386 ppa builders :(
<ricotz> test failures or size problems?
<jbicha> the builders timed out
<jbicha> gnome-shell is building now on staging
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> thx
<jbicha> thanks for your help cleaning things up
<ricotz> ronj, please try to update now
<ricotz> jbicha, i will give webkit a try
<ronj> ricotz, doing that now. I got the new libpango & stuff, and am re-installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> ricotz: you can use the webkit packaging in my ppa if you want; it targets saucy & didn't downgrade harfbuzz
<ricotz> ronj, ok
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, i grabbed it
<ricotz> jbicha, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/3238059/+listing-archive-extra
<ronj> ricotz jbicha, update + dist-upgrade + install ubuntu-gnome-desktop did the job
<ronj> thanks for the fix!
<ronj> good to be back home :)
<ricotz> good :)
<Ponch0> Hey guys, I lost my ubuntu gnome and am on Unity, how do I get back to gnome?
<DarkEra> Ponch0, how can you lose gnome?
<DarkEra> kinda weird, doesn't it show in your sessions menu?
<DarkEra> at the login screen that is
<Ponch0> DarkEra: my apologies, same thing happened to ronj after the last update.
<ronj> Ponch0, bug is fixed, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Ponch0> DarkEra, no I only have "ubuntu" or "system default" as options
<ronj> Ponch0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1186506
<Ponch0> ronj: thank you sir.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186506 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 PPA] GNOME Shell 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1 not installable" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ronj> Ponch0, don't thank me, thank ricotz & jbicha :)
<Ponch0> also thank you ricotz, and jbicha.
<Ponch0> Here goes nothing :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using Gnome 3.8 from Gnome3 PPA, and there is no lock menu item in the user menu
<AnAnt> last update was 2 days ago
<Ponch0> U guys are awesome, my baby is back!
<DarkEra> Ponch0, that's great :)
<Ponch0> DarkEra: Thanks!
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-02
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh I got the ddebs enabled so we can get a retracer for the ppa, still waiting on pitti to set that up though
<bjsnider> what bugs can i expect if i upgrade to the ppa/raring?
<darkxst> bjsnider, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bugs
<atrus> anybody using gnome3/gnome3-staging ppas notice totem not working? I get an error "Some necessary plug-ins are missing. Make sure that the program is correctly installed", and a warning "* (totem:23378): WARNING **: Element 'scaletempo' is missing, verify your installation", full output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725245/
<darkxst> atrus, totem is working fine here
<darkxst> ricotz, gnome-session update working ok for you?
<darkxst> I had a very wierd issue today, but I can't see how it could be related to the autostart patch anyway
<ricotz> darkxst, nothing seems broken here
<ricotz> saucy with the raring packages that is
<ricotz> darkxst, btw is virt-manager working for you?
<darkxst> ricotz, I don't use it
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, seems broken due some python/gtk update
<ricotz> darkxst, will do a fresh install of raring with the gnome3 ppas
<ricotz> darkxst, i am surprised this built on saucy without this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141445431/gnome-panel_1%3A3.6.2-0ubuntu4~raring1_1%3A3.6.2-0ubuntu4~raring2.diff.gz
<ricotz> (use the glib wrapper/method if there is one)
<darkxst> ricotz, but why would it not build? unsetenv would exist anyway
<darkxst> its hardly going to cause a build failure
<ricotz> darkxst, i caused a build error due missing headers
<ricotz> i/it
<darkxst> oh I see
<darkxst> ricotz, virt-manager is working here
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks for checking, then it is gtk 3.9.x
<darkxst> ricotz, except seems to work here under gtk 3.9 also
<ricotz> hmm, weird
<ricotz> ah :\ virt-manager is still gtk2 only the git master was ported
<jbicha> this will save several MBs from the ISOs by not having to have libreoffice-base pre-installed http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=710799
<ubot5> Debian bug 710799 in unoconv "unoconv: Please don't recommend all of LibreOffice" [Normal,Open]
<wilee-nilee> Running ubuntu saucy, the gnome shell is 3.8. When I click popups like the logout..etc icon I loose the mouse click.  If I run a logut from the terminal a popup for 60 seconds comes up, but no click, however times out to the logout.
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> ricotz: hi
<ricotz> if the webkit builds are ready i will copy them to the gnome3 ppa with the according harfbuzz/pango bumps
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> jbicha, i loosen the symbols checks to c0 to have it built for now
<ricotz> since there are differences between amd64 and i386
<ricotz> and i assume you updated them for amd64 only
<jbicha> ricotz: I hadn't touched the symbols but I see the build failed on Debian too
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, this one should provide a useful diff -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/4636416
<ricotz> if it finally finish uploading ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, looks like the -dbg packages are pretty much useless judging from their sizes
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-26
<dhanvi> i have an error in installing ubuntu
<dhanvi> can any one help me with it
<dhanvi> ????
<x-Na> What is the error?
<Noskcaj_> morning darkxst
<darkxst> Hey Noskcaj_
<Noskcaj_> I've finally got a working laptop again
<darkxst> cool
<Noskcaj_> Any work items currently or are we waiting for gtk 3.12 to be done?
<darkxst> libgweather can be merged
<Noskcaj_> will do
<darkxst> and would be good to get the ball rolling on upower transition
<Noskcaj_> I'm not sure what that one involves, but i'll look into it
<Noskcaj_> I need to leave for school now. bye
<darkxst> thats a pretty big one though, most rdepends have upstream patches though
<darkxst> ok, cya
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-27
<big_dummy> hi all
<big_dummy> any one else having gnome 3.12 crash when you try to move stuff in the overview?
<darkxst> big_dummy, no, file a bug with crash report
<big_dummy> I did. Just wondering if I'm the only one. I have ricotz and gnome3 ppas installed.
<big_dummy> I might do some troubleshooting, but thought I would ask first
<big_dummy> Thanks darkxst
<darkxst> big_dummy, isn't ricotz ppa now 3.13? anyway bug reports provide lots of useful info like backtraces (when filed via the crash pop-up)
<darkxst> big_dummy, gnome3-staging is the recommended source for 3.12 now
<big_dummy> I'll ppa-purge ricotz and se if that helps
<big_dummy> success! Thanks again, darkxst
<LambdaFox> good morning all
<LambdaFox> ubuntu gnome 14.04 fresh install, gucharmap has no menu??
<LambdaFox> linux newbie tech oldie here
<LambdaFox> if this is the wrong place to ask, i am open to suggestoins
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-28
<zavorra> ciao avrei bisogno di info su gnomebuntu 14.04
<zavorra> in particolare se il settaggio di gnome 3 su Ubuntu 12.04 è recuperabile in gnomebuntu , intendo ad esempio se quando vado in alto a sx mi posso avere sempre la scelta "finestre e applicazioni" con quest'ultime divise per categoria , o ad esempio l'aumentare lo zoom sulle finestre aperte invece di cambiare desktop
<zavorra> hi, I was looking for an expert in gnome. I use gnome shell ubuntu 12:04, I wanted to know if it was possible to set the gnome 14:04 version with the same features as the version 12:04
<exalt> Hello, i have got a problem with my gnome. i have to start gnome-settings-daemon by hand otherwise i have got a dull prehistoric theme
<exalt> Hoe kom je dan bij daken ?
<exalt> Hello, i have got a problem with my gnome. i have to start gnome-settings-daemon by hand otherwise i have got a dull prehistoric theme *
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-29
<majod> looking at logs, this is the worst support channel ever
<darkxst> majod, how are we meant to help people who ask a question and then quit 2mins later?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What work is there waiting for me?
<Noskcaj> I have good internet for the next two days
<darkxst> most stuff is blocked by gtk 3.12
<darkxst> however there is libgweather
<darkxst> and also would be good to merge g-s-d and g-c-c with the debian packages and upload to the ppa
<darkxst> then there is the super fun upower transition to look at!
<Noskcaj> Also modemmanager 1.2 might need doing
<Noskcaj> upower isn't worth doing till it's next release is it?
<Noskcaj> and libgweather is done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we absolutely need upower for 3.12
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> did i miss something then? debian has the same version as ubuntu
<darkxst> debian has 0.99, in experimental atleast
<darkxst> that is what we need
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, from my quick scan of the situation most upstreams have ported to the new api, so its mostly just cherry picking patches
<darkxst> however u-s-d/u-c-c will need to merge in gnome patches
<darkxst> and probably indicator-power might need some patching
<Noskcaj> How long till the "official" u-c-c is done?
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> u-c-c is done
<darkxst> well not in terms of upower
<Noskcaj> The qt/unity 8 one?
<darkxst> wont be this cycle
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> mate, razor, kde, xfce, and sugar also might need patching
<Noskcaj> sigh
<darkxst> mate, kde, xfce all have patches in upstream git I believe
<darkxst> not sure about razor
<darkxst> and sugar is nothing but a pita!
<Noskcaj> ok.
<darkxst> curious what happened with the modemmanager 1.0 transition and sugar?
<Noskcaj> idk
<darkxst> yeh its pretty crap having unmaintained crap like that in archives!
<Noskcaj> well, it's semi-maintained
<Noskcaj> Should the upower stuff be done in a ppa first
<darkxst> yes
<AliceWhyte> Howdy folks
<AliceWhyte> Anyone have any experience getting HDMI audio to work on an NVIDIA GTX 680?
<AliceWhyte> Um, I know a lot of you folks are coding and all, but can anyone help me?
<Noskcaj> AliceWhyte, If you don't get an answer here, #ubuntu has many more people
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gumby> Hi all,  just trying out UbuntuGnome.  Looks great thus far.  One question I have is if there is a way to add skype notifications to the notification area on the top right.  As soon as I minimize skype it becomes unusable (as far as I can tell)
<darkxst> AliceWhyte, it might only work with the proprietry nvidia drivers, are you using those?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, tracker 0.16.4 update can go into trusty ( I believe its covered by the GNOME MRE)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-30
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll get to that sometime today, have to do alacarte utopic first
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do i base it one the -updates or -release version?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, You around?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hi
<Noskcaj> hey
<Noskcaj> My work so far is at https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/upower/+packages
<Noskcaj> And alacarte merge is waiting
<Noskcaj> Is it possible to just package gnome-packagekit 3.12 straight to ubuntu? It drops all use of upower
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use -updates package, that fix is not in the 0.16.4 release
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Any bug that tracker needs linked?
<darkxst> just make a generic bug for it
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> SRU?
<darkxst> it should be an MRE
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> packagekit 3.12 should be fine
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> COuld you try and see why -session is ftbfs at https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/upower/+packages when you have some spare time?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you forgot the patches for gnome-session?
<darkxst> gnome-power-manager can got straight to 3.12 also (only really change is the upower port)
<darkxst> powerd will need to be ported, since it ubuntu upstream
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm pretty sure -session has it's patches
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there are no patches in the diff
<Noskcaj> I've made two uploads of -session. the first had the patches, the second readded upower to the build depends
<darkxst> ah ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, please use proper git-formart patches!
<Noskcaj> ?
<darkxst> they should look like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/patch/?id=3b518cadecf07f3885b2207152fff92e4f4aaff1
<darkxst> yours are missing headers?
<Noskcaj> oh. I'd just been copying the diff
<Noskcaj> I'll fix that in the final uploads
<Noskcaj> How long till -desktop 3.10 or 3.12 is uploaded?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I want to go straight to 3.12, but that means we need gtk-3.12 first
<darkxst> (and upower)
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you are copying diffs off the webpage, then click the "patch" link next to the commit id
<Noskcaj> yep
<darkxst> if you are using git itself, then git format-patch --stdout
<darkxst> upstream gnome-session seems to have dropped gsm-logout-dialog.c, so it won't have been ported
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=705699b2799a3434d1a8f35c9a92868a5057f73e
<darkxst> but better check if Unity uses those!
<Noskcaj> I'll add -session to my "do last" list
<darkxst> Noskcaj, try building gnome-session 3.9.91
<Noskcaj> -shell is only a depend, i'm not sure what actually uses it
<darkxst> -shell 3.10 used upower via g-s-d
<darkxst> -shell 3.12 uses upower directly
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, even gnome-session 3.10.1 might be ok, I think the build-dep on gnome-desktop might have just been forced to avoid a mismatch between gnome-deskop and mutter version
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Dad says i have to turn of my pc now. I've just uploaded 3.9.91 to the ppa, hopefully it works
<Noskcaj> g'night
<darkxst> ok, night
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm currently waiting for a responce from sugar + kde for upower. Could you try and upload desktop, g-c-c, and g-s-d 3.10 so i don't have as much to cherry pick
<Noskcaj> I really don't know which of the 1000 patches i'm meant to use for those
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that would require a gnome-desktop 3.10 transition (which I am trying to avoid)
<darkxst> I will do g-s-d and g-c-c, basically the same patches will be required for unity- versions anyway
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll try and get shell and packagekit 3.12 done sometime today
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I did see kde patches for upower somewhere
<darkxst> never look at sugar
<darkxst> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/44afff90921b8b27d40e810684715d16278b335f
<darkxst> not sure if any others are required though
<Noskcaj> A few other kde packages use it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, which ones?
<Noskcaj> kde-plasma-desktop
<Noskcaj> kde-plasma-netbook
<Noskcaj> kde-runtime
<Noskcaj> kde-workspace-bin
<Noskcaj> kubuntu-active
<Noskcaj> kubuntu-desktop
<Noskcaj> kubuntu-full
<Noskcaj> libsolid4
<Noskcaj> although some of those are binaries
<darkxst> most of those are meta packages?
<darkxst> hmm codesearch seems broken ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-31
<matt444> Is it safe to use the PPAs?
<matt444> They have better support for hidpi screens
<darkxst> matt444, yes trusty -staging is pretty stable now
<matt444> great, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also if you can make a list of all rdepends and their status (i.e needs porting, ok with upstream patches, no change rebuild etc...)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, That's what i'm working on
<Noskcaj> I don't have proper internet till monday night..
<Noskcaj> packagekit 3.12 drops the need for upower, but it's got a heap of other changes that make packaging very difficult
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no it doesnt! might help if you test build locally first though
<Noskcaj> I'm working on it, but there are a lot of changed binaries
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> And i can't really build locally till monday since no internet for pbuilder and i don't want to install random libs on my laptop i need for school (I've got a VM server that is meant to do that)
<Noskcaj> razorqt isn't going to get fixed, so we're probably going to have to wait for it + wmbattery to be removed
<darkxst> I suppose razorqt is dead now the teams have merged?
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> But it won't be removed till lxqt is done being packaged
<Noskcaj> and probably it will be a while after that
<darkxst> perhaps file a bug asking for it to be demoted to -proposed
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> but i'm sure a lot of people still want to use it
<Noskcaj> but i'll make the bugs once the rest are ready
<darkxst> Noskcaj, right, well make the list first, if its just one or two packages might be easier to just port them
<darkxst> I imagine pitti will take care of python-dbusmock
<Noskcaj> yep
<darkxst> if everything else is pretty much ready, I image touch/desktop teams will look after powerd and indicator-power respectively
<Noskcaj> touch team should do ubuntu-system-settings too
<Noskcaj> so sugar, xfce, and kde still need info
<darkxst> right, yes
<Noskcaj> As does mate
<darkxst> pretty sure patches exist for xfce, mate and kde
<Noskcaj> actually, mate is already good to go
<Noskcaj> xfce has patches, but lots, and powermanager is being re-written for it i think
<darkxst> the changes required to support upower 0.99 are in general not that huge
<darkxst> a lot of the refactoring work (atleast in GNOME) was more due to things can be so much simpler with the new upower
<darkxst> not so much that the refactoring was required to deal with the api/dbus changes
<darkxst> hopefully the xfce patches are not to entangled between api changes and refactoring!
<Noskcaj> My worry is that they won't apply cleanly, and i can't branch the code and check yet
<darkxst> Noskcaj, one of these days when you learn to code, rebasing patches will become trivial ;)
<Noskcaj> yes
<Noskcaj> but that will probably be long into the future
<darkxst> my hdd is playing up again, gonna have to reboot
<darkxst> be back in a bit
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Since i know basic python already, is there anywhere you think i should try and practice it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, fix the python-dbusmock tests ;)
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> although there is not a lot of python out in the GNOME world atleast
<darkxst> Canonical use it *alot* though
<darkxst> i.e. most of the ubuntu tools and backends are all python
<Noskcaj> I tried to help with testdrive (used for iso testing) but it was a mess
<darkxst> python lends itself toward that unfortuately
<Noskcaj> I think i'll try and fix some things in the python-modules debian team
 * darkxst gasps most time I look at python projects!
<darkxst> although the Canonical code is not so bad, things like gnome-tweak-tool are a horror
<darkxst> Noskcaj, btw I sponsored your tracker update
<prth> i'm using ubuntu gnome 14.04. whenever my laptop locks, sometimes the wallpaper turns blue.
<prth> after i log in, the opened app are moved outside the desktop so i have to use Alt+F7 to bring it back to visible area of desktop
<prth> I've reported my above problem. Bug #1325234
<ubot5> bug 1325234 in Ubuntu GNOME "Apps moved outside the desktop's visible area after unlocking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325234
 * prth is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 31st May, 23:32:04)
 * prth returns (Auto-away after 30 mins idle [40m 35s]) (total away time: 40m 35s)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-01
<asfsafasfas> hello
<asfsafasfas> is this package the same as the package from Ubuntu?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-session .91 is not too happy
<sickgirl> hey people I started testing ubuntu gnome yesterday. when I was going to turn my computer off. it says others users logged in, live session console. what does it mean?
<codingman> It means someone was probably logged into a VT. I might be wrong on this.
<sickgirl> VT?
<codingman> Virtual Terminal, can be accessed with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<sickgirl> There are 5 other users... but is this mean using my computer?
<codingman> To go back press Ctrl-Alt-F7
<codingman> No, just means they were logged in, and they locked the computer.
<sickgirl> lol
<sickgirl> you're speaking chinese to me
<sickgirl> ahaha
<codingman> ahh...don'
<codingman> t worry about that/
<sickgirl> alright
<sickgirl> =)
<codingman> You can still turn the computer off, can't you?
<sickgirl> yeah
<sickgirl> I'm just paranoid about my privacy lately
<sickgirl> wanted to check
<codingman> If you're really paranoid, http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=24722
<sickgirl> thx
<sickgirl> soulseek works with linux?
<codingman> Yes.
<codingman> Look at their website.
<sickgirl> ok
<sickgirl> how can I log in here always? is there a way to autojoin the rooms?
<sickgirl> Can I make the widget autoconnect?  No, if this was allowed then bad people could IFRAME lots and lots of copies, which would get you glined for having too many clones. However you can prefill the channel/nickname information (type /EMBED in the main window).
<sickgirl> just found the answer... nevermind
<codingman> :D
<sickgirl> ehehe
<sickgirl> I got it now, when I turned the computer off using the testing version, I didn't know I had to turn the live session off before
<sickgirl> so this is why it seems there are still users logged in
<sickgirl> it was me
<sickgirl> I think I'm learning just fine
<sickgirl> is that right?
<codingman> Sure.
<codingman> Everyone seems dead here, try #ubuntu
<sickgirl> you're answer.. that's fine, but I joined the ubuntu room
<sickgirl> I'm making dumb questions to these rooms. haha
<codingman> More people to help and I'm not a Linux God.
<sickgirl> yeah I know. no worries
<codingman> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, what do you mean?
<sickgirl> someone to help me?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it is crashing
<Noskcaj> darkxst, crap
<Noskcaj> any suggestions for fixing it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, need to work out which commit is causing the crash, although I don't see anything obvious
<darkxst> maybe the d-bus commit, but that is just a guess
<Noskcaj> Why can't things just work :(
<Noskcaj> xfce power manager is done in the ppa.
<Noskcaj> xfce session is still not reayd
<Noskcaj> *ready
<darkxst> mixing different GNOME releases is always problematic
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-25
<lindol> hi all :)
<Rodrigo5244> hi
<lindol> Rodrigo5244, Thank you :)
<Rodrigo5244> lindol what is up?
<lindol> just your greeting :)
<penguin1263> An "inferior" 12-year old has taken control of this bouncer, have a nice day!
<Rodrigo5244> Do you guys use ubuntu-gnome?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> not yet
<Rodrigo5244> What do you use?
<darthanubis> debian
<Rodrigo5244> I wish I could use debian, but it does not boot on my laptop. That is why I went with Ubuntu.
<Rodrigo5244> Do you know if Ubuntu added extra drivers?
<darthanubis> more than likely
<darthanubis> Rodrigo5244, I'd try debians testing install disk if that is a newer laptop. Are you running Ubuntu Gnome?
<Rodrigo5244> Yes. I think I remember now. It does run the live CD, it crashes once installed.
<darthanubis> that's strange
<darthanubis> what kind of video card do you have?
<Rodrigo5244> Well, I actually changed the laptop now. And I kept the system that I was using.
<Rodrigo5244> It was ATI
<Rodrigo5244> This one is nvidea.
<darthanubis> did you have a support question?
<Rodrigo5244> No. It didn't work so I just installed one that did.
<darthanubis> cool
<Rodrigo5244> I guess my feedback would be good for Debian, but is sometimes complicated to give.
<Rodrigo5244> Is hard to find if that is an already reported bug.
<Rodrigo5244> And how to properly report a bug.
<Rodrigo5244> It feels like you are working for free.
<Rodrigo5244> And you get yelled at the end because you didn't do something.
<Rodrigo5244> Right?
<darthanubis> anytime you report bugs you work for free
<Rodrigo5244> I know. But I think it could be easier.
<Rodrigo5244> I have met a lot of people that won't use Linux on the grounds that it is complicated. And I think that sometimes they are right.
<ricanlinux> evening all
<LinDol> :)
<Rodrigo5244> Hello, is this just for tech support?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is ppa-versions meant to be tracking vivid in the wily configs?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for ppa's yes until we copy everything over to wily
<Noskcaj> And for ubuntu itself?
<darkxst> ubuntu should clearly be tracking wily
<darkxst> but apparently its not, maybe I pushed that before w-opend to pick up 3.17 releases
<darkxst> feel free to fix, and I will scp to the server
<Noskcaj> darkxst, pushed in bzr
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks synced to server
<manokara> hello. I compiled a program from source, did a make install and everything is ok, but instead of the program icon it shows that standard gears icon. And the icons are there (in the prefix), the .desktop file seems allright. What's going on?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can we upload baobab 3.14 now?
<Noskcaj> 3.16 is in debian unstable, but i've not tested if the patch still applies
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes and gnome-contacts also
<darkxst> if the patches still apply and no requirement for gtk update, then straight to 3.16
<berglh> :S
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-26
<darthanubis> anybody else with a white lock screen?
<darkxst> darthanubis, yes! buts its snow and intentional ;)
<JockeTF> I like alpacas!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Bug 1339355
<ubot5> bug 1339355 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-contacts to 3.14" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339355
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can most likely go to 3.16 if you update the patches
<darkxst> s/patches/packaging
<darkxst> JockeTF, no alpacas, just mountains covered in snow
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> it would be reasonable getting for an g-i update first
<ricotz> (of course in debian)
<ricotz> (I am also pretty swamped with my current stuff for now)
<darkxst> ricotz, I'm still taking a break from everything for now
<ricotz> darkxst, don't worry, and take your time
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, Noskcaj, I will try have a look at the staging ppa, sync some updates from wily/debian and update some "3.17"-core libs
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks, I would prefer to see 3.16 filtering into ubuntu/debian right now, but know you prefer the fresh stuff
<LinDol> hi all
<darthanubis> anybody else with a white lock screen?
<darthanubis> when something crashes, the apport dialog pops, I click report, and no browser activity as expected
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1268595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1268595 in One Hundred Papercuts "Apport does not use default web browser" [High,Triaged]
<darthanubis> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/change-default-web-browser-in-ubuntu-if-apport-bug-report-opens-opera-chromium-firefox-instead/
<darthanubis> fixed that I hope...now this
<darthanubis> anybody else with a white lock screen?
<darthanubis> fixed
<darthanubis> that was dumb on my part
<darthanubis> I'm all set, thx
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/1295247
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1295247 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese says "There was an error playing video from webcam"" [High,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll have a look sometime this week. I've got some xfce stuff to do first
<howudodat> have a question running gnome-shell on ubuntu using wayland :)  which of the 3 forums would be best to ask my question in?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It needs evolution >=3.13.90
<eeryowl> Hi. I read about the Xubuntu plan to make a Core version with no applications installed. Is there any talk of doing this with Ubuntu-gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-27
<ahoneybun> hello all
 * ahoneybun pokes the Doc Team
<Koika> Is there a Liver version? I corrupted my ubuntu kernel and only have Fedora now. The only usb creator I can get to work is Fedora Live
<LinDol> hi all :)
<JockeTF> Hellopaca!
<LinDol> Thank you :)
<lindol> ㄴㄴ야오
<lindol> ah.. sorry.
<lindol> i am missing channel
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-28
<x-Na>  Hi
<x-Na> Can anyone tell why I seem to get multiple gnome-shell sessions when multiple users log in?
<x-Na> GDM does not seem to understand that the user is already logged in
<x-Na> And opens a new sessions
<x-Na> -s
<modmuss50> When I try to boot, or install ubuntu gnome I get a White screen followed by a black screen. I'm using the nvidia 970 HOF
<darthanubis> getting a bunch of kernel oops
<jdecuirm> Hi ubuntu gnome community! i have a question about ubuntu gnome 14.10 or 15.04, i need an stable system for production, but there's a known issue with two monitors in ubuntu gnome 14.04, the settings are not stored, even using the nvidia driver! so, if anyone can guide me in the right direction i will be grateful
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-29
<micahg> hi darkxst, I see you merged mutter last, would you be interested in merging it again, it needs a rebuild for the libinput migration anyways?
<micahg> darkxst: nevermind, I'll just rebuild for now
<x-Na> Anyone awake?
<mgedmin> I noticed that gjs-console crashes every time I launch xchat-gnome
<mgedmin> interesting
<x-Na> I have notice multiple problems if there is more than 1 user logging in
<x-Na> With 3.16
<mgedmin> x-Na, I'm aware of one problem in that use-case
<mgedmin> I wonder if it's one of the ones you noticed
<darkxst> mgedmin, search provider crashing perhaps?
<mgedmin> no -- half of the keybindings stop working if you perform a vt switch (and multiple user logins perform vt switches beind the scenes)
<darkxst> I meant the gjs crash
<mgedmin> oh, hm, couldbe
<darkxst> I don't see how that could be directly related to xchat
<mgedmin> I launch xchat by using <super>xchat
<mgedmin> and it's probably the only app I launch that way
<mgedmin> heh, xchat highlights mentions in yellow which makes it almost invisible against a white background so I initially thought I was talking to x-Na and not you :)
 * mgedmin probably needs coffee
<darkxst> no idea about that, I use the normal xchat not the gnome variant
<x-Na> mgedmin, I have noticed that GDM sometimes opens new gnome-shell sessions even though user has a running desktop already when changing users.
<mgedmin> ouch
<x-Na> There was 2 desktops for 3 users
<x-Na> Running 3.16 from PPA
<mgedmin> 6 desktops total?
<x-Na> Yes
<x-Na> In the past logging in again always brought the already running instance
<x-Na> It seems that multiple users with gnome-shell is somewhat a rare situation
<x-Na> We seem to hit problems after problems
<x-Na> And it's a bit tricky to try and explain 3 and 7 year old girls to do too complex things if they want to login
<mgedmin> some numbers:
<mgedmin> gnome-shell's RSS grows by 40 megs in 3 hours
<mgedmin> uh, approximately
<mgedmin> 26 megs / 3 hours would be a more accurate figure
<mgedmin> it grows 13 megs in the first 20 minutes after Alt-F2 r and then the growth slows down
<mgedmin> (but it never stops)
<mgedmin> the growth is not monotonic: sometimes RSS drops a bit, but it always comes back up
<mgedmin> the alt-f2 r dropped RSS from 363 MB to 150 MB
<mgedmin> (VIRT went from 2 GB to 1.5 GB)
<ryszek_> So I see you're running gnome
<ryszek_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM
<LinDol> hi all
<Rodrigo5244> hi
<Rodrigo5244> Do you have to click on the update window twice, because the first time you click it disappears?
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-30
<darkxst> X-Na, please file a bug for user switching issue
<Nebucatnetzer> Hello everyone :)
<Nebucatnetzer> I've got a question about the online accounts.
<Nebucatnetzer> AFAIK in Gnome there's an option to connect to owncloud. However I don't see that option in Ubuntu Gnome.
<Nebucatnetzer> I couldn't find a way to add it, does someone of you maybe know a way or the reason why it's missing?
<lindol> When will we start to translate some package for about Ubuntu gnome 15.10?
<lindol> because I want to improve the translation that i translated ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package in ubuntu gnome 15.04 :)
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> ever since I updated from 14.10 to 15.04 I have a weird issue with my mouse in combination with a dual monitor setup
<Forage> at the login screen, as well as after logging in, I can't move my mouse from the left screen to the right one
<Forage> both monitors are working though
<Forage> I never had this with a previous Ubuntu and it's not GNOME 3.16 related either
<Forage> with 14.10 I had 3.14 and it was no problem. With 15.04 I first had 3.14 with the problem and updating to 3.16 didn't fix it
<Forage> There is one workaround to "fix" it. At login I have to push my mouse against the right edge of the left monitor when I hit the "Return" key at the password prompt. Everything is working properly again after the login when I do this
<Forage> When I forget to do this at the login screen then the same result can be achieved after logging in by doing the same with my mouse and triggering a Shell restart with ALT+F2 and executing the "r" command
<Forage> What could be the cause of the problem and how do I fix it?
<Forage> Is it Ubuntu or GNOME related, to possibly report it elsewhere?
<Forage> (p.s. the channel topic is outdated)
<Nebucatnetzer> Did some wrote an answer to my question?
<Forage> Nebucatnetzer: what was the question?
<Nebucatnetzer> about the online accounts
<Nebucatnetzer> On arch I can add an owncloud account
<Nebucatnetzer> on ubuntu gnome it's missing but AFAIK it's a standard option of gnome
<Forage> Nebucatnetzer: I have the option in my Online Accounts list to add an ownCloud account
<Forage> what version of GNOME are you on?
<Nebucatnetzer> 3.14
<Nebucatnetzer> ubuntu 15.04
<Nebucatnetzer> all up to date
<Forage> hmm, ownCloud should be there since 3.8
<Nebucatnetzer> it only shows: google, jabber, aim, salut and yahoo
<Forage> Are you on ubuntu or ubuntu gnome?
<Nebucatnetzer> do you know if it's in a package? I couldn't find one when I was searching before.
<Nebucatnetzer> ubuntu gnome
<Forage> Nebucatnetzer: doesn't look like it requires a particular package
<Nebucatnetzer> tried a reinstall of the online accounts package but that didn't change anything :(
<Forage> just checking: gnome-online-accounts was the one you tried, no?
<Nebucatnetzer> aye
<Nebucatnetzer> sudo apt-get intall --reinstall gnome-online-accounts
<Forage> try all the other *goa* packages as well
<Nebucatnetzer> ?
<Forage> libgoa etc
<Nebucatnetzer> oka
<Nebucatnetzer> y
<Forage> don't forget to re-login afterwards just in case, I'm not sure when that list gets populated
<Nebucatnetzer_> no luck with that
<Forage> darn
<Nebucatnetzer_> apt-get install goa-*
<Nebucatnetzer_> äh
<Nebucatnetzer_> apt-get install lib-goa-*
<Forage> apt-get install --reinstall libgoa*
<Forage> gvfs-backends-goa as well when you are at it
<Nebucatnetzer_> okay reinstalled the packages going for another reboot
<Forage> Nebucatnetzer_: re-login should be sufficient
<Nebucatnetzer> no luck either
<Forage> grrr
<Nebucatnetzer> I could try a reinstall of the whole environment
<Nebucatnetzer> Or would that be too risky?
<Forage> that's a bit drastic and should not be needed
<Nebucatnetzer> okay
<Forage> Nebucatnetzer: sorry, I can't help you more either. Some searching didn't give me more options for you to try to try
<Nebucatnetzer> nevermind :) thanks anyway for your help
<Forage> you might have better luck in the ubuntu or even the gnome channel, it doesn't have to be only ubuntu gnome being affected
<Nebucatnetzer> Okay I wil ltry that :)
<acer> hi, i have issues with graphics on gnome 3 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.2 lts
<zundrli> hello everyone
<zundrli> does anyone have the same problem where installing the fglrx driver via the "additional drivers" menu makes your system unbootable?
<Forage> zundrli: which Ubuntu version? Which AMD card?
<Forage> and do the drivers get installed properly?
<zundrli> mobility radeon 5000 series
<zundrli> yes, the "additional drivers" menu didnt put out any error messages
<zundrli> ubuntu 15.04 GNOME
<darthanubis> Bug: Bad page map in process Compositor pte:002000000 pmd:1cec6067
<darthanubis> which kernel shipped with 15.04
<darthanubis> I think I need to roll it back, before I do a reinstall
<darthanubis> 3.19.0-20-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 29 10:10:47 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darthanubis> that's what I'm running now
<darthanubis> and this one, and the previous I'm getting random kernel oops
<Forage> zundrli: your card is at least still supported. Try installing the driver manually instead of using the additional drivers section. I never got that to work properly for me either
<Forage> zundrli: "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"
<zundrli> its really weird that it only affects the ubuntu releases from the past months
<zundrli> any other distro just install it via system settings gui BAM done
<Forage> I always had problems updating Ubuntu because of that driver
<Forage> a reinstall is always needed in my case
<Forage> (of the driver)
<zundrli> well the thing is, i´m on a fresh install. i read just now that the problem might be with gnome 3 including some wayland stuff which the ati installer cant deal with
<zundrli> any ideas?
<Forage> zundrli: I'm on 15.04 with fglrx as well
<zundrli> with wm?
<Forage> wm?
<Forage> what do you mean by wm?
<zundrli> window manager
<Forage> not sure what you mean by that
<Forage> I'm on Ubuntu GNOME with GDM, fglrx, GNOME Shell
<Forage> it worked with 3.14 as well as 3.16 for me
<zundrli> how did you install the fglrx driver
<zundrli> its weird that its not working for me, but for you
<Forage> I updated from 14.10 but manually installed fglrx again before rebooting
<Forage> what is happening for you when you reboot?
<zundrli> when i have a fresh 15.04 GNOME install, i do apt-get update and upgrade
<zundrli> then i get the driver via the "additional drivers" menu / from ati´s website
<zundrli> after install, i reboot
<zundrli> i see grub, i see the gnome logo, but after that the screen stays black
<Forage> with or without backlight?
<Forage> with or without the 3 dots as progress indicator?
<Forage> zundrli: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Forage> change "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"" to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text""
<Forage> sudo update-grub
<Forage> reboot and see if you get to see errors during boot
<zundrli> its just a regular boot up
<zundrli> i select the fresh install to boot in grub, it loads, displays the gnome logo, screen turns & stays black
<Forage> make those changes I mentioned so we can see if you get errors during boot
<Forage> by making the changes you don't get to see the gnome splash screen
<zundrli> well, the problem is, i cant boot the system
<zundrli> so i cant open gedit and stuff
<Forage> ah, OK, reboot
<Forage> when in grub, press E on the Ubuntu entry
<Forage> find the line which has "quiet splash" almost at the end
<Forage> change those two words to "text"
<Forage> press F10 to resume booting
<Forage> same effect
<zundrli> i no longer have the system installed
<zundrli> im in the process of a new install
<Forage> then there's nothing I can do at the moment
<Forage> you might want to provide that info a bit sooner
<zundrli> should i just go ahead and try to install the driver again once the system install is done?
<Forage> yes
<Forage> if you really want that driver
<zundrli> sorry im not a native english speaker and its sometimes hard to describe stuff
<Forage> you don't have to install the closed source driver
<Forage> it's up to you
<zundrli> i need that driver because war thunder doesnt launch with the open source one
<Forage> OK
<Forage> then yes, install it but use the command line way, not the additonal drivers section
<zundrli> what i didnt try yet is installing the driver via terminal only
<zundrli> maybe do that when the system is booted up
<Forage> yes
<zundrli> can you give me the input please?
<Forage> I already did
<Forage> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<Forage> and change that config file I mentioned earlier
<zundrli> ok ill report back once ive done it
<Forage> so you can see error messages during boot
<Forage> you can always change it back afterwards
<zundrli> im doing stuff now, might take a few minutes
<Forage> I'm off for the evening
<zundrli> oh, alright
<zundrli> see you tomorrow i guess?
<Forage> how long does it take you to install the system and try it?
<zundrli> i guess 15 minutes or so
<Forage> sorry, I can't wait that long
<Forage> make sure you make the grub change before rebooting as well
<Forage> so you can see any possible errors during boot
<darthanubis> so I found bad ram. Glad I did not have to reinstall
<zundrli> i dont want to be hogging your time though, im thankful for your help already
<Forage> report back with a possible error if you still can't boot
<Forage> if that error does not give you a clue what to fix of course
<zundrli> okay thanks for everything, see ya forage
<Forage> zundrli: np, good luck!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-31
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good morning ;)
<darthanubis> hi
<darkxst> Hi XoseDuncan
<darkxst> w
<darkxst> XoseDuncan, was apport enabled in /etc/default/apport?
<Forage> ever since I updated from 14.10 to 15.04 I have a weird issue with my mouse in combination with a dual monitor setup
<Forage> at the login screen, as well as after logging in, I can't move my mouse from the left screen to the right one
<Forage> both monitors are working though
<Forage> I never had this with a previous Ubuntu and it's not GNOME 3.16 related either
<Forage> with 14.10 I had 3.14 and it was no problem. With 15.04 I first had 3.14 with the problem and updating to 3.16 didn't fix it
<Forage> There is one workaround to "fix" it. At login I have to push my mouse against the right edge of the left monitor when I hit the "Return" key at the password prompt. Everything is working properly again after the login when I do this
<Forage> When I forget to do this at the login screen then the same result can be achieved after logging in by doing the same with my mouse and triggering a Shell restart with ALT+F2 and executing the "r" command
<Forage> What could be the cause of the problem and how do I fix it?
<darkxst> XoseDuncan, if apport is not making crash files its really hard to debug startup crashes
<Forage> (and good morning by the way)
<darkxst> XoseDuncan, can you try install lightdm, and try log into GNOME that way
<darkxst> Forage, I use 3-4 monitors and never seen that
<Forage> weird
<Forage> I never had it in previous releases either
<darkxst> admittedly though I probably don't use mouse much in the login screen
<Forage> you would have noticed it after login then
<darkxst> XoseDuncan, apt-get install lightdm
<darkxst> then tell it to use lightdm when asked
<Forage> is it all coming down to fglrx again?
<darkxst> Forage, no issues ever after login
<darkxst> Forage, maybe I use NVIDIA blobs
<darkxst> XoseDuncan, no stay discussing here, there will be more steps to come
<darkxst> (or come back once you tried that)
<darkxst> Forage, what does `xrandr -q` say?
<Forage> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/uFbEMtSn
<darkxst> Forage, vertically stacked monitors?
<darkxst> no dont worry
<Forage> no, horizontal
<darkxst> DFP4 is left and DFP5 is right?
<darkxst> and you can't move from DPF4 to DFP5?
<Forage> the right hand monitor is set to primary
<Forage> and yes the mouse is on DPF4 at startup
<darkxst> yes that is DFP5
<darkxst> does it work in Unity
<Forage> no clue
<Forage> wouldn't want to install that ;-)
<darkxst> Forage, its a good way to determine if this driver related or GNOME related
<darkxst> you could always try a Live USB or so
<Forage> darkxst: true
<Forage> wouldn't trying lightdm be a better test?
<Forage> A live USB would be a bit trickier to get the same setup again but I can give it a go to compare both of them clean first
<darkxst> Forage, sure, try lightdm
<darkxst> but a live USB setup with persistant storage, behaves like an isntalled system on 2nd boot
<darkxst> so long as you select that option when creating it
<Forage> I'll perform some tests on a live usb. Hopefully it can be easily reproduced. I'd hate trying all that stuff on my system again
<Forage> too bad Ubuntu doesn't have a rollback function ;-)
<Forage> p.s. the channel topic is outdated
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release 15.04 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<darkxst> Forage, better?
<Forage> perfect :-)
 * Forage using a VirtualBox Windows machine to create a dualboot Ubuntu USB stick
<Forage> Too bad there isn't a proper Linux alternative for YUMI...
<Forage> testing time, brb
<Forage> man, I'm I glad I'm using Ubuntu GNOME. Using Ubuntu with Unity for a bit feels like going back 8 years
<Forage> darkxst: I was unable to reproduce the issue on the live USB versions. Unfortunately I did not create my persistence file big enough to try it with fglrx...
<Forage> I expected 256MB for both to be big enough but it needs twice the amount
<Forage> darkxst: I did notice a setting called "sticky edges" in Ubuntu which Ubuntu GNOME does not have. Is this a Unity thing or is the settings hidden for Ubuntu GNOME and could this feature not working properly be the cause of the issue?
<darkxst> Forage, they are pointer barriers, don't think GNOME uses them in the same ways as Unity though
<darkxst> GNOME has one at the bottom, and sides of the top panel
<Forage> indeed
<Forage> In Unity it causes the mouse pointer to stop at the edge for the whole height of the screen
<Forage> but I can move it to the other screen
<darkxst> there is no barrier between monitors in GNOME
<Forage> OK, then I'm off recreating the live USB with a bigger persistence file
<darkxst> Forage, Im off the night
<Forage> good night!
<Rodrigo5244> open a .html file opens epiphany with two windows.
<Rodrigo5244> Is that normal?
<Rodrigo5244> It opens two windows or two tabs when I try to open one file.
<Rodrigo5244> The first window or tab is the most visited page.
<towo> Anyone seem to have the problem of all the accelerator shortcuts parsing going arse up when plugging in a thinkpad keyboard?
<towo> +else
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-30
<mgedmin> hm, new gnome-terminal in the ppa no longer recognizes LP: #nnnn as a clickable link?
<darkxst> mgedmin, yeh my rebase didnt work out, will try fix it soon
<josePHPagoda> hello!
<josePHPagoda> Anyone here tried importing an .ovpn file for VPN access?
<josePHPagoda> i get an "unknown error" when I try to do it
<josePHPagoda> but I know my file is good
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-31
<feneco> hi,  I'm using ubuntu-gnome 16.04 lts, when it boots, grub doesn't show any options, just a grey screen
<feneco> any ideas about what it could be?
<damien__> hello adrian
<jbicha> feneco: did you hold down the Shift key when booting?
<damien__> Maybe feneco is having his dinner
<damien__> Who knows
<damien__> Maybe feneco is eating pasta an having a beer
<damien__> peroni
<feneco> jbicha: I didn't
<feneco> but shouldn't it show the list of the OS by default? like ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<damien__> you're in denial
<damien__> lol
<damien__> mad science history, unravelling the mystery it all started with the  big ban BANG!
<jbicha> feneco: do you have other operating systems installed?
<feneco> jbicha: yes, I have other on different hdds
<feneco> not sure if there's something wrong with grub settings http://termbin.com/116i
<damien__> hello august moon where are the stars of the night, you promised me too soon but it's been cloudy all night, and the weather man said if you're not well stay in bed. Cause i've been feeling down and blue and it's cloudy in my head! Instead of going out to a resturant ,i'll stay home instead, i'll be lovin you that's what i want to do ooh, lovin you!
<damien__> the whole words gone "off the wall"
<damien__> i am truly opposed to man made manipulation
<damien__> well as you can see ;)
<damien__> the whole worlds gone "off the wall"
<jbicha> ricotz: ^
<damien__> I was alone in the dark when i met you ohh ohhh ohhh oh ohhh, you took my hand and you told me you loved me ohhh ohhh oh oooh oh i was alone there was no love in my life, i was afraid cause i was hurt, the last time
<Myrtti> could you stop?
<damien__> in a word no
<damien__> free world
<Myrtti> not really
<damien__> oh really
<damien__> if you don't like it, then just go away
<damien__> just some advice
<damien__> take it or leave it
<damien__> when the world is on your shoulder, gotta straighten up your act and boogie down, if you can't get the feeling , then their ain't no room for you this side of town! Cause we're the party people night an day livin crazy that's the only way! So tonight, gonna leave that nine to five up on  the shelf, and just enjoy, yourself!
<damien__> Myritti Please explain yourself better, like why it is not a free world!
<damien__> Am i bothering you if so how?
<sej> lol
<Myrtti> because you're in a channel that observes certain guidelines, in a network that has some guidelines too. This isn't 'free world', 'free speech' applies to govermental pre-moderation also known as censorship
<damien__> and who put the governments in power US
<damien__> that is who
<sej> Myrtti: you really think this guy is for real
<sej> kick him :P
<ricotz> jbicha, hmmm -- feneco, did you try to update/regenerate and reinstall grub already? e.g by using update-grub
<ricotz> dont feed the trolls
<sej> 1
<sej> yes
<damien__> they are nothing but we are something
<feneco> ricotz: no, I will try, thanks
<jbicha> feneco: also, make sure you have your other hard drives plugged in whenever you update your kernel since that will cause grub to regenerate
<feneco> jbicha: got it, thanks!
<berglh> darkxst: i noticed something interesting last night
<berglh> i'm running a MacBook Pro 11,5 with Retina display
<berglh> been testing some kernel patches specifically for issue pertaining to halt/sleep states and brightness control in gnome
<berglh> when i went to boot a kernel i compiled with a power patch, i had an issue starting, so i went to the recovery menu and did an fsck
<berglh> where i'm going with this is the hidpi support for the retina
<berglh> when i go to recovery mode, it seems to disable hidpi support completely
<berglh> it doesn't scale the gdm login screen at all
<berglh> it looks really nice
<berglh> when i logged in, the activity bar and menu were all at what i'd call native ratios
<berglh> it looked great
<berglh> however, when i boot normally, it seems to want to scale everything up for "easier viewing"
<berglh> i'm wonder if there is a way i can disable the hidpi support completely from gdm, i don't really want the default scaling provided
<jbicha> berglh: I don't have a hidpi screen, but look at the org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor setting in dconf-editor
<berglh> oh, interesting
<darkxst> except that won't affect gdm
<darkxst> you probably need to set it with dconf directly
<darkxst> on the gdm user
<jbicha> also Tweak Tool has a setting in the Fonts category
<berglh> jbicha: yes, i find that once it's set at the gdm level though
<berglh> i can never get any scaling settings to a native level
<berglh> i'll try the dconf setting
<berglh> so gdm is an actual user?
<berglh> so it is
<berglh> interesting
<jbicha> that's a good question for askubuntu.com
<jbicha> I don't think setting dconf for the gdm user is well-documented
<jbicha> there's some hints in the System Admin guide
<jbicha> https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/login-userlist-disable.html
<darkxst> they are in /etc/gdm3/greeter.dconf-defaults on ubuntu
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-01
<berglh> interesting
<berglh> ok, so the interface-scailing set to 1 works well
<berglh> following the login-userlist guide by using the same interface setting, doesn't scale the login screen on reboot, but it's scaled if i lock
<berglh> anyway, not major dramas
<berglh> thanks for your help
<jbicha> use the file darkxst mentioned instead
<berglh> i've configured it, i'll try later
<berglh> didn't work, missed the dconf update step though
<berglh> hrm, even just editing the geeter.dconf-defaults only it didn't seem to scale at the login screen
<berglh> anyway, not a major drama, would be nice to know how to adjust though :)
<berglh> hmm, thought it might of been login screen resolution, but copying my monitor conf to /var/lib/gdm3/.config didn't seem to help
<berglh> doesn't seem to adjust resolution at all after login
<berglh> "first world problems"
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-02
<kyliejenner> hey, first time installing ubuntu gnome, and now VLC dont scale on hidpi. whats the solution? i need vlc
<gabre> hi
<gabre> can anybody help me with keyboard layouts?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-03
<fl0k1> whats the problem?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-04
<rolzSolar> if any one here is part of the dev team for gnome ubuntu 16.04, I was impressed how easy it was to upgrade from xubuntu14.04 from the live disk, and everything worked...just want to say thank you to any one who worked on this one...this is the best
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-05
<extinct_potato> could anyone tell me how to convert Ubuntu GNOME into Xubuntu or something?
<extinct_potato> I'm so fed up with Gnome that I can't stand it anymore ;/
<josephpagoda-lap> Hi all
<josephpagoda-lap> I'm running Ubuntu Gnome on my macbook and I have everything working as I want except the touchbox.
<josephpagoda-lap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1312834
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312834 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer won't move with two fingers on trackpad" [Undecided,New]
<josephpagoda-lap> i'm encountering that issue
<josephpagoda-lap> anyone have any ideas on how to fix that?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-30
<punk3r> hi does anyone use ubuntu gnome uder wayland compositor ?
<KTrad> Running it right now
<punk3r> okay KTrad, tell me how can i reload wayland with logout plz
<punk3r> i can't find any tricks
<punk3r> you know alt+fr + r
<punk3r> you know alt+f2 + r
<punk3r> *
<KTrad> punk3r: I don't think there is a way
<blythe703> Hi, would anyone be able to help me understand why "xrdb -merg ~/.Xdefaults && rofi & works in terminal, but does not work as a startup command?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-31
<punk3r> hi, anyone knows how change the blue default color in the Adwaita theme ?
<jbicha> yay, we can finally close LP: #1559576 today
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559576
<DaemonFC> Hey, I've just set up my computer with Ubuntu GNOME, but I'm having a couple of odd issues. The first is trying to connect to my Bluetooth soundbar. I ended up having to follow a guide to kill Pulseaudio, restart the Bluetooth service, and then use Blueman to connect to the device as an audio sink. Then it appears in the sound devices, but only until I reboot.
<DaemonFC> The other is that my display backlight setting is not remembered by GNOME. It sets the brightness to about 70% on each boot, even though I prefer 50%.
<DaemonFC> I was wondering if those are known issues and if there was a more appropriate fix.
<msev-> https://github.com/Maestroschan/appfolders-manager-gnome-extension how do i find here in the code the minimum required gnome version?
<msev-> nevermind found it
<jbicha> DaemonFC: what Ubuntu version are you using
<DaemonFC> KDE seems to be able to connect to my Bluetooth speaker and remember and control my backlight setting.
<DaemonFC> jbicha, 17.04
<DaemonFC> (Although with KDE, the backlight issue might be that it works correctly because it sends a command to manually change them depending on whether I'm plugged in or not. GNOME might be expecting GDM to do this, and I think Ubuntu loads LightDM, so that could mess it up?)
<jbicha> for the audio problem I suggest starting with ubuntu-bug audio
<jbicha> the backlight problem might be a kernel bug so that's more difficult to get fixed
<DaemonFC> So, I could do nothing and then one day I get a kernel update and the problem disappears.
<jbicha> you could try asking GNOME directly about it since I'm not sure there are people here that know in depth how that's supposed to work
<DaemonFC> I see on some forums and such that people have been having backlight issues with Ubuntu GNOME and hacking around them by messing with system setting files.
<DaemonFC> That *works* because the kernel then accepts the new backlight setting on each boot, but it doesn't fix the problem that GNOME won't remember what you want.
<jbicha> you could try filing a bug against gnome-settings-daemon in GNOME
<DaemonFC> I suspected that it might have been my PowerTop "system service" that automatically optimizes power usage on each boot, but I disabled this and still both problems happen.
<DaemonFC> I set that up because I noted that Ubuntu was averaging about 2-3 watts more discharge on the battery with default settings than with powertop's optimizations.
<DaemonFC> That adds up to hours of runtime on battery.
<DaemonFC> But obviously, the display backlight settings have one of the biggest impacts on power use.
<DaemonFC> Without PowerTop's optimized settings, Ubuntu burns through the battery ~30% faster than Windows 10. With the optimizations, it's roughly the same runtime as Windows. I'm sure that some of the settings are off for a reason, but ouch. That's a large runtime price to pay for whatever bugs the default settings are trying to avoid.
<DaemonFC> Anyway, out to lunch. I'll get cracking on those bug reports when I get back.
<DaemonFC> The Bluetooth one is definitely the most obnoxious of the two, and it seems that using A2DP has been hit or miss for years now.
<DaemonFC> jbicha, It wants me to report the bug for bluetooth audio under alsa-driver.
<DaemonFC> Is that the right package, or should I try Pulseaudio or Bluez or something?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-02
<jbicha> darkxst: could you reupload your libgweather SRU?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-03
<darkxst> jbicha, yes will do that today
<darkxst> bug 1695567
<ubot5> bug 1695567 in libgweather (Ubuntu Zesty) "/usr/bin/gnome-shell:*** Error in `/usr/bin/gnome-shell': double free or corruption (out): ADDR ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695567
